# Nene, Just "Nene" ?



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i just read somewhere that Nene Hilario (former Maybyner) of Brazil, will be just called Nene from now on...is there truth to this ??? it's like those brazillian soccer player's isnt it... would it be Nene, on the Jersey ??


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaWicketOne</b>!
> i just read somewhere that Nene Hilario (former Maybyner) of Brazil, will be just called Nene from now on...is there truth to this ??? it's like those brazillian soccer player's isnt it... would it be Nene, on the Jersey ??


Yes, It will. He is known as Nene(his nickname) in Brazil. Nene sounds much better than his horrible name.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yup.. The football players are usually called by just one name, e.g. Ronaldo & Rivaldo.. And I remember near the start of last season, Nene had mentioned he wanted to be called just be Nene instead of Nene Hilario..


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I just say Nene, and think he should just go by that. It is like Yao, he never uses Ming.


----------

